# Asus GTX 480 Gpu z Bios reading not supported



## hodgy1971 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Guys, First post here. Guys i have a problem with backing up my 480 bios. I get a message from gpu z that bios reading is not supported. i have read that version 0.4.3 fixed this for ati cards.

Thanks for any help,

Hodgy.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 27, 2010)

have du tried version 0.4.5? if not download it and check if u get the same error <.<


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2010)

try that, and make sure you have ati's driver installed and your card is not in ulps mode (crossfire slave)


----------



## gbt modder (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi W1zzard,
sorry my English is lousy, this Tool GPU-Z 0.4.5 shows me : "BIOS reading not supported on this device" why,
GPU-Z 0.4.4 works fine, without problem, my Card Gigabyte GTX460, please see Picture.

regards
gbt modder


----------



## hodgy1971 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Guys, first thanks for your help. i was using 0.4.5. i went back to 0.4.4 and all is ok again.


----------



## hodgy1971 (Aug 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> try that, and make sure you have ati's driver installed and your card is not in ulps mode (crossfire slave)



Sorry W1zzard this is for Nvidia Asus GTX 480.


----------



## gbt modder (Aug 28, 2010)

@hodgy1971,

hi true GPU-Z 0.4.3 had the bug with ati "BIOS reading not supported on this device"
and with GPU-Z 0.4.5 now nvidia "BIOS reading not supported on this device".

Please fix this issue W1zzard thank you.
gbt modder


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 1, 2010)

same goes for the GTX460 1GB card of mine, but i am sure W1zzard will fix that


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2010)

should be fixed with next build


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 1, 2010)

thx W1zzard


----------



## gbt modder (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi W1zzard,

GPU-Z 0.4.6 works fine without problem, @Gigabyte GTX460, thank you for your hard work.

gbt modder


----------

